# Do women actually like the look of...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Willies! :scratchhead:

I know the missus does, but personally I don't really understand why. I used to tell myself "meh, she's probably just enjoys what playing with the joystick does to my face!" :rofl:
However she has been quite insistent that she loves it.

A woman's body however, now I can tell the gods or god or allah or da big-bang really put in some effort in it. Beautiful from the feet right up to the head, the endless curves of each inch of the female body, and between a woman's lovely legs is such a sight to behold enough to make one's mouth wet.

But do other women generally find the same beauty in... a willy?


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

No it amazes me at how well it works though. I'm just not visual in that area.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I do indeed like to look at them. That isn't my favorite name for them though. A Willy is a 1950's era Jeep, which is also pleasant to look at.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Well in my sexually repressed days, I had enough idiocy to tell my poor husband I felt all willies were homely :slap: - it was not like he was going to ask me for a BJ after that comment! 

Though I do recall one time touching him there, and I could literally feel the blood gushing in like a force (It was obvious he was dying for touch)...I stopped ..... it was truly amazing, I wish I would have spent more time thinking about that -those moments, the working of the penis, there is no organ as amazing at it anywhere on this earth..... but it passed, then I just took all of these erections totally totally for granted .

Amazing what a Testosterone boost will do to changing all this overnight... now I LOVE looking at them, grabbing that Joystick,holding it while I sleep even, sucking that lollipop, getting up close & personal , I never tire of it.... yeah near Worship. ha ha 

It is after all, what they DO , ya know, the pleasure they bring to the depths, how can you not love 'em! I loved it back then too, but I loved it in the dark, hidden as the light seemed to frighten my senses -oh how silly looking back. 

IT will be very interesting to me -to see how Menopause affects this mindset I have right now, since I already did a complete about face already. Amazing journey sexually.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

No...not particulary.
I do like the whole package though. I love the contrast of angles and 'hardness' in contrast to the female form. 

And despite being a hetro woman I also think women have lovely bodies. Our bodies are soft, rounded and beautiful. 

Now PLEASE don't want to offend anyone but I reckon the bible has it all wrong.

I reckon women came first and they were made so neat and tidy and men (and the platypus) were made up of all the leftover bits that no-one knew what to do with.

lol!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do, actually. I haven't seen many but the ones I've known were nice ..

I looove Hubs' and could pick it out of a lineup :rofl: Funny visual...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love the look of every inch of his body. I tell him that his "willy" looks amazing. It's the whole package too though. The muscular sculpt of his thighs, the curve of his glutes, the faint outline of abs and his bow-legs are sexy as hell. Like waiwera said - it's the contrast of his hardness to my softness. Plus I'm crazy for his mind and personality, so I'm attracted to him as a whole.

I think women have beautiful bodies too with curves and delicate detail.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

LimboGirl said:


> No it amazes me at how well it works though. I'm just not visual in that area.


Me too.

I'd much rather admire the sleek curve of his butt and thigh, but it's more of an aesthetic appreciation than sexual.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


>


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I just drool over my husband. I love his!!!! OMG!!! Yum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ayan (Nov 26, 2011)

I like rockets.


----------



## Sweet Equity (Oct 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I do, actually. I haven't seen many but the ones I've known were nice ..
> 
> I looove Hubs' and could pick it out of a lineup :rofl: Funny visual...


:iagree: and :rofl: about the line-up comment, this made me giggle. I too could pick out my hubby's member in a lineup. 

As for va-jay-jays however, I really don't see the visual appeal. I don't think they're grotesque or anything but I don't think they're the prettiest part of the female form.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I love the look of a man... and all the things he has that I don't. I don't find one thing about them that isn't beautiful.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

When I pull myself out of the dregs of my own (and other's) issues long enough for air and respite, yes, indeed I believe that men and women are wonderful, unique, and beautiful creatures.

Most especially endearing is the one 'willy' that is attached to the man that I love. 

_"Numberless are the world's wonders, but none
More wonderful than man (or woman!)" - Sophocles_

But, I will be brutally honest and admit that I am a mite bit more so attracted to the aesthetics of people when they have their mouths shut.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> Randomdude--
> 
> That's wierd, I've always kind of wondered the opposite.
> 
> ...


I agree about the vagina. Dear god...I'm glad I can't see mine. :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: I've seen mine...it has a nice scar from my episiotomy and it doesn't look sexy to me. Thank god Hubs loves it. Guess it's all part of heterosexual attraction. I like deck, he likes jayjay.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. I love it...the way it looks, feels...hard or soft. I think the whole package down there is incredibly sexy! lol


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh yes very much....


----------



## KaTieM (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, hail yes!! Love looking at it, and treating it like an ice cream cone. Slurp, lick, suck, repeat for a while > YUM = OMG. Love the looks/handling "the boys" too with the same treatment. Just sayin'! You asked! Agreed about it being much more appealing that my own vagina. 

MY SO loves every bit of it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:banghead:

Yet I simply can't understand this, meh... perhaps this is just something I shouldn't be trying to understand. The missus will be p-ssed if I end up gay


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Yet I simply can't understand this, meh... perhaps this is just something I shouldn't be trying to understand. The missus will be p-ssed if I end up gay


Yes, you will never understand it, I personally have NO desire what so ever so see a woman up close & personal and the idea of oral sex there, YUK YUK YUK ! If I did understand it or be aroused by the thought , I would probably be Bi-sexual. 

It is not so much what it looks like but...Oh the pleasure only it can bring ....pure culminating euphoric Heaven to our moral bodies, there is no greater feeling God has given us. I almost said something like this one day when I had a bunch of Christian ladies at my house & the talk of penis's came up... I restrained myself cause I probably would have gotten carried away -saying alot more - I tend to do that from time to time-when I feel so strongly about something, they would have all thought I was out of my mind.


----------



## FurryFluffy (Dec 2, 2011)

uh...no..not really.
i mean, i LOVE H's willie during our 'lala-time', but other than that, it looks funny.not gross, but funny.it does look like a shrimp roll to me.not funny ha-ha but funny 'funny'.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes, you will never understand it, I personally have NO desire what so ever so see a woman up close & personal and the idea of oral sex there, YUK YUK YUK ! If I did understand it or be aroused by the thought , I would probably be Bi-sexual.



I feel the same way! lol

I think a lot of guys can't grasp that most women aren't turned on by vajayjays like they are. They have the girl/girl fantasies and seem to think women should be all into that because what a girl has down there is so great. :rofl:

As long as he loves what I have down there, we're all good! lol


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Yet I simply can't understand this, meh... perhaps this is just something I shouldn't be trying to understand. The missus will be p-ssed if I end up gay



LOL. Yeah, I'd be worried if my husband was as fascinated with willies as I am!


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

that_girl said:


> I do, actually. I haven't seen many but the ones I've known were nice ..
> 
> I looove Hubs' and could pick it out of a lineup :rofl: Funny visual...


Hope you never have to....careful what you wish for!!!!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> But do other women generally find the same beauty in... a willy?


 RD your questions are sometimes so....well, random!! But to answer your question, yes. I can't take my eyes off my husband when he is naked. Soft or hard, it doesns't matter, my eyes are drawn to his penis. Then my hand.... He tells me I'm a pervert because I'm always fondling him. I think he's very sexy, I can't help myself. Just looking at him brings me pleasure.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF claims I have a beautiful c*ck, and that she literally squealed with joy the first time she saw it that first date in her truck... . I don't think it's anything too special, but since it floats her boat, that's good enough for me.

I'm with you, though... I think I've only met one vijayjay that didn't appeal to me. The rest have all been special in one way or another.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> My GF claims I have a beautiful c*ck, and that she literally squealed with joy the first time she saw it that first date in her truck... . I don't think it's anything too special, but since it floats her boat, that's good enough for me.
> 
> I'm with you, though... I think I've only met one vijayjay that didn't appeal to me. The rest have all been special in one way or another.
> 
> ...


My first reaction to my husband's member was, "holy crap! "

He's blessed. Very, very blessed.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My first reaction to my husband's member was, "holy crap! "
> 
> He's blessed. Very, very blessed.


Sounds like you're the one who's blessed


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

A "Willy?" :rofl: :rofl:

Well, I actually like the look of a CJ more, to be honest. Although I am partial to my 2005 TJ..Especially with the 4" lift, the 33x12.5 tires and flat fender flares...It looks pretty damn sweet. :smthumbup:

Oh..we aren't talking Jeeps? Shame.... :rofl:

Jeep Forum - Jeep Enthusiast Network


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I've always thought they resemble Darth Vader, just the helmet part... 

I do think my H has a very nice one, I just don't get anything out of looking at it . I should work on that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ You mean like this?

Your helmet is so big ... - YouTube

:rofl:


----------

